# Choeradodis rhombicollis hatch



## Drumkitchen (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

today the first ooth hatched after an incubation period of around 9-10 weeks.

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## HungryGhost (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 3, 2013)

Well done mate!  :clap: 

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow!

Such rare.

Much green.


----------



## Lannister (Dec 3, 2013)

First the _Acanthops erosula_ and now these...Congratulations my friend. I'm as green as those nymphs with envy. Have you done a rough count yet on how many?


----------



## sally (Dec 3, 2013)

They are such big nymphs. Yay!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 3, 2013)

Good Job Buddy  Congratz


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 3, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## mantiseater (Dec 3, 2013)

You're so lucky


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 3, 2013)

Goodness, what a beautiful thing! Thanks for showing them to us, we are all green with envy!!!


----------



## mantiseater (Dec 3, 2013)

those are my dream mantids


----------



## GhostYeahX (Dec 3, 2013)

this probably the best news that i ever heard


----------



## bobericc (Dec 3, 2013)

Kudos


----------



## mantiseater (Mar 9, 2014)

how are they doing?


----------



## I_love_mantids (Mar 9, 2014)

where did u get them?


----------



## TheBeesKnees (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, look at how bright they are! What a healthy lookin' batch of nymphs  Congrats, and good luck with keepin them healthy and happy!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 10, 2014)

So lucky! GORGEOUS mantids. I'm so jealous XD


----------



## mantiseater (Mar 10, 2014)

I hope I catch one in Costa Rica


----------



## Sticky (Mar 12, 2014)

Send some to the US!


----------



## dmina (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you still have them? inquiring minds you know....


----------



## Darkrai283 (Oct 30, 2014)

I_love_mantids said:


> where did u get them?


Most likely off the UK forums where the person who introduced them frequently visits... :whistling:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 30, 2014)

Gee , thanks guys, I see this post not noticing the original date, thinking we got something new in the hobby finally and then see this was just resurrected. :taz:


----------



## Drumkitchen (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, still have them. Most of them are adult now and I hope to start mating attempts in the next 2-3 weeks.

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## dmina (Nov 5, 2014)

Well that is good to hear .. we are interested... got any pics?


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 5, 2014)

Keep us updated  I'll gladly buy an ooth


----------



## mantiseater (Jan 26, 2015)

how are they doing?


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 28, 2015)

they are so green!! wow!!


----------



## dmina (Jan 28, 2015)

I wonder if they are still around? They look so cool...


----------



## Sticky (Jan 31, 2015)

C'mon, update update! We want to know!!!


----------



## idologrl (Jan 31, 2015)

Yay!!!! They are already beautiful!! Congrats!


----------

